
Type Folding in Guile - nickmain
http://wingolog.org/archives/2015/10/29/type-folding-in-guile
======
davexunit
I have a WIP game engine written in Guile that is eagerly awaiting the day
that this optimization makes it into a release. I was thinking about creating
a small C library to supplement the Guile codebase whose sole purpose was to
perform the currently expensive floating point math stuff like matrix
multiplication and vertex buffer packing. Looks like I should be able to use
pure Guile after all. Awesome!

